# The thread where nothing happens! AKA Puzzlers progression thread



## Puzzlerr (Feb 14, 2022)

Okay so I average in the 18s with CFOP (don't try to convince me to switch methods, CFOP is simple and I'm dumb) and I know full PLL and most of the OLLs. I do 2x2, 3x3, 4x4 and pyra, and a little bit of OH (I'm going to get a new skewb soon and probably get into that, and I want to learn bld eventually) My plans for 3x3: Finish learning OLL (I have like 13 more cases), learn a bunch of random f2l cases, and then learn WV and maybe SV eventually because they look fun and why not. Then a very long term goal would be to learn a bunch of ZBLLs. 2x2 I'm learning EG-1 right now (very slowly) then when I finish that I will learn CLL and then EG-2/Anti-CLL. 4x4 I just need to practice lookahead, I average 1:50.00-ish right now using Yau. Pyra I know Oka, keyhole, LBL and intuitive L4E and I mostly use LBL and average about 8 seconds, my goal is to get better at recognizing l4e cases better and then practice with that. OH I mostly just need to relearn PLLs because I have most of them in muscle memory. I am saving for a QiYi clock because clock seems cool (shut up clock haters) and skewb, I'm debating between the Gan and the wingy, I had the wingy but then my brother broke it two days after I got it. And for learning bld, I will learn to do a 2x2 first because that's the same as 3x3 corners then I will learn M2. So yeah, I'll post my progress here (which won't be a lot)


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 14, 2022)

Very cool, keep us updated.


----------



## Puzzlerr (Feb 24, 2022)

wow forgot about this, anyway I've kinda changed my priorities for the time being. I've decided i want to get good at squan. I know like the very beginner method. tonight ima try and learn the parity alg, that's the last alg i need to memorize. But what do I learn after that? my weakpoints are for sure cubeshape (I do the thing where you make it the milenium falcon shape then do the alg) and EO


----------



## Puzzlerr (Feb 24, 2022)

So ima try to learn al the CP and EO algs in the next two weeks or so. And during that time I'll try to improve my cubeshape and EP, is there like an intermediate EP method? Right now I do the method the Z3cubing did in his really old squan tutorial


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 24, 2022)

Puzzlerr said:


> wow forgot about this, anyway I've kinda changed my priorities for the time being. I've decided i want to get good at squan. I know like the very beginner method. tonight ima try and learn the parity alg, that's the last alg i need to memorize. But what do I learn after that? my weakpoints are for sure cubeshape (I do the thing where you make it the milenium falcon shape then do the alg) and EO


Good luck on squan!


----------



## Puzzlerr (Feb 25, 2022)

tonight i'm going to learn some EO algs, and tomorrow I'll try to look into some more advanced cube shape. Also I got a 54 single today and 1:17 average! I literally just learned to solve it by myself yesterday =O


----------



## Puzzlerr (Feb 25, 2022)

I learned some EO algs and an the adj adj EP alg. I'll learn the rest of the EO algs and some CP algs and then I will learn the parity type EP algs, so like opposite on top and adj on bottom, then after that I will learn all the PLL on top and solved on bottom cases, so Ub-solved, H-solved, ect. Can someone tell me what to learn for cubeshape next?


----------



## Puzzlerr (Feb 26, 2022)

Last night I learned some EO algs, I'm gonna take like an hour to drill the algs I've learned in the past few days so i don't forget, also PB single of 50 seconds flat


----------



## cuberswoop (Feb 26, 2022)

Remember me when you're the next derpy cuber.


----------



## Puzzlerr (Feb 27, 2022)

just gonna drill a bunch of algs tonight to make sure their in my memory. Also should i learn Lin PLL and then put the bottom on the top and then do another pll? and any parity type case i'll just learn those as well


----------



## Puzzlerr (Mar 1, 2022)

i've decided to learn COLL now, not to seriously, just one alg a day and still learning sq-1 stuff, and I'll do the sunes last. And i'll try to learn the last 12 OLLS one per day as well EDIT: going to start with H ( I already know one) and then do U


----------



## Puzzlerr (Mar 1, 2022)

Also pb ao5, 1:08, i am now faster than max park... at squan


----------



## cuberswoop (Mar 1, 2022)

Puzzlerr said:


> i've decided to learn COLL now, not to seriously, just one alg a day and still learning sq-1 stuff, and I'll do the sunes last. And i'll try to learn the last 12 OLLS one per day as well


Don't learn sune or antisune COLL. They're really bad algs and I regret it.


----------



## Puzzlerr (Mar 1, 2022)

3x3 PB average out of nowhere: 15.00 flat (16.03, 14.33 15.16, 14.26 15.52) beating my previous PB ao5 by .75


----------



## Puzzlerr (Mar 1, 2022)

PB single on 3x3 and SQ-1, 41.87 on squan, and 11.81 (previous was 11.83)


----------



## OtterCuber (Mar 2, 2022)

Puzzlerr said:


> 3x3 PB average out of nowhere: 15.00 flat (16.03, 14.33 15.16, 14.26 15.52) beating my previous PB ao5 by .75


Whoa you're fast!


----------



## Puzzlerr (Mar 3, 2022)

PB ao5 on 3x3, 14.99!! PB by .01 seconds and first sub 15 average!! I haven't learned any new squan algs recently, I've learned all of the H COLLs and today I'll work on recognition and drilling the algs. I also learned Old Pochman edges and corners, idk the letter scheme or how to memo yet, I'll work on that today I think. Times I got in the average (12.25), 14.30, 16.06, 14.62 (18.62) I got the worse N perm on the 14.30, it was going to be another 12, on the 16 it was a bad scramble (compared to the other scrambles) and the 18 I just messed up on. The 12.25 was a PLL skip and that's my best single with a PLL skip (Not pb single though)


----------



## Puzzlerr (Mar 5, 2022)

Not going to be able to update this for about a week because I'm moving and I probably won't have internet for a week. Anyway, I've learned OP edges for bld but have yet to get an edges only success. I haven't learned any squan algs so I'll try to learn some more of those. And I've learned all the H COLLs but need to drill the algs and work on recognition. I'm mostly just going to be working on bld though. All the edge fails I've done I have no idea what I did wrong


----------



## Puzzlerr (Mar 5, 2022)

Well see ya guys in a week, I'll probably mostly be working on bld, hopefully learn some for COLLs (working on U cases next) and maybe some more square-1 algs


----------



## Puzzlerr (Mar 29, 2022)

okay nearly a month later! Lots of pbs, so I actually didn't really practice bld that much, but I did get a 10/12 edges success, I need to start practicing that more, and when I get a few edges only successes I'll work on corners. I've decided to grind 4x4 practice, a few days ago I averaged 1:50.00, not I average about 1:30.00! Pb single is 1:05 and my single before that was a 1:24! Anyway I have decided to stop learning COLLs because I'm really bad at recognition and learning it would just slow me down honestly, I still haven't learned the rest of the OLLs, I'm just to lazy, and I haven't learned a single alg since my last post. I'll put my new pbs on here later today. Also been grinding sq-1 practice


----------



## Puzzlerr (May 27, 2022)

11.30 3x3 pb single. 14.04 3x3 pb average


----------



## abunickabhi (May 27, 2022)

Puzzlerr said:


> 11.30 3x3 pb single. 14.04 3x3 pb average


Nice, what was your previous PB?


----------



## Puzzlerr (May 29, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Nice, what was your previous PB?


single was 11.50-ish and average was 14.38 I think


----------



## Puzzlerr (Jul 2, 2022)

Been a while but I have a few updates, new pb average: 13.42 over a half second jump from my last one. 
I have also gotten the xman wingy skewb v2 and have gotten into skewb, my best average is 8.71 and single is 4.86.
I normally average about 11 seconds. I also went to a 4 day camp where I impressed everyone and met another cuber.
I also taught a lot of people. Most of them only understood the first layer. I taught a few people up to second layer. And there was one person who is an actual genius and learned the whole thing in 2 days, and I'm bad at teaching so that's impressive.


----------



## Puzzlerr (Jul 11, 2022)

anyone know a good place to learn sarahs advanced for skewb?


----------



## cuberswoop (Jul 11, 2022)

Puzzlerr said:


> anyone know a good place to learn sarahs advanced for skewb?


Webiste:




__





Sarah's Cubing Site — Skewb — My Method


Speedcuber Sarah Strong's collection of Rubik's Cube algorithms.



sarah.cubing.net




Printable version:


https://sarah.cubing.net/skewb/skewb-guide.pdf


----------



## Puzzlerr (Jul 22, 2022)

Skewb pb ao100- 9.32
skweb pb ao5- 6.47 (5.67, 8.76, 7.30, 5.01, 6.45)
skewb pb single- 2.57 ( R L' B' U' R U B')

I use sarahs intermediate btw


----------



## Puzzlerr (Jul 31, 2022)

I ordered some mystic lube and the new rsm maglev pyraminx
OH yeah, and more importantly



Another cubicle hoodie


----------



## Puzzlerr (Aug 5, 2022)

I'm trying to become color neutral, working on red first. So I'm just going to do a ton of solves on red only
So far my first average of 5 is 24.07 (compared to my usual 16-18 second average) 
my best single so far is 15.74


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 5, 2022)

go for it! you can do it!
we BELIEVE in yoooooooooooooooooooooou


----------



## Puzzlerr (Aug 23, 2022)

I GOT A SUB 10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 9.67!!!! IT WAS A LAST LAYER SKIP
9.61 D' R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D F2 D' B2 R2 D B L B' F' L B2 F' L D' 
im trying to figure out what i did to get the last layer skip


----------



## Puzzlerr (Aug 23, 2022)

is there a way to quickly figure out what i did? I didnt record it
also if anyone want to try and figure it out i used white cross


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Aug 23, 2022)

Puzzlerr said:


> is there a way to quickly figure out what i did? I didnt record it
> also if anyone want to try and figure it out i used white cross


Well I tried for a bit and can't work it out, I suggest trying every possible cross solution you might've done, thinking about what you would be looking for in a solve, and if you try speedsolving the scramble again, you might be able to recreate it.
I did this before on my first sub-10 (a 9.15), and I came to the conclusion it was a misscramble, this could be what happened.


----------



## Puzzlerr (Aug 23, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Well I tried for a bit and can't work it out, I suggest trying every possible cross solution you might've done, thinking about what you would be looking for in a solve, and if you try speedsolving the scramble again, you might be able to recreate it.
> I did this before on my first sub-10 (a 9.15), and I came to the conclusion it was a misscramble, this could be what happened.


okay thank you!


----------



## Puzzlerr (Aug 23, 2022)

I JUST GOT ANOTHER SUB 10!!
but my stupid space bar didn't work so i got an 11.70

this sub 10 was full step and probably about 9.7
R F D' R2 U2 D B F2 U' R2 U L2 D2 F2 U L2 D2 L2 F' L


----------



## Puzzlerr (Aug 23, 2022)

z2 y
U R' F D F' D Y' U' R' U R2 U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' L' U L Y' U2 R U R' (left sexy move x3) F(sexy move) U perm
i had amazing look ahead


----------



## Puzzlerr (Aug 23, 2022)

new pb average as well: 
Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-23
solves/total: 5/5

single
best: 12.18
worst: 16.85

mean of 3
current: 14.29 (σ = 2.37)
best: 13.00 (σ = 0.83)

avg of 5
current: 13.56 (σ = 0.50)
best: 13.56 (σ = 0.50)

Average: 13.56 (σ = 0.50)
Mean: 13.94

Time List:
1. 13.86 D' B2 U' L' F' U' F' U' F2 D L2 B2 U' R2 B2 D L2 U' B L2 
2. 12.98 R U2 L2 B R2 D2 F' L2 F2 R2 U2 B' F U' B2 R F2 L2 U' R B 
3. 13.83 B2 L2 U2 F2 D' F2 R2 D L2 F2 U R' B' R2 B2 D2 R' U2 R2 B' R' 
4. 12.18 L2 B2 D' B2 D U2 R2 U F2 U2 F2 R B D2 L U' R' F' U2 R' D' 
5. 16.85 U2 B2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D' F2 U2 L2 R2 F' U2 B' D' U2 B2 L D R B


----------

